# My little Honey's tongue went blue!!!



## bails007 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi,

Ive posted afew threads on here now regarding who has been told she may have a long soft palatte which they have said is rare in Chihuahuas

Anyway i took her to the vets yesterday for a blood test as the consultant im seeing at the weekend has requested blood tests before they can do surgery etc etc
Honey was taken into another room (away from me) and the vet held her head up and apparantely she got herself into a state and her tongue went blue.!
Does anyone know what this means?! It has really scared me and resulting in me leaving there crying my eyes out!
Honey has always been a nervous dog and i dont think them taking her away from me helped one bit!

Sarah


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

ive never heard of the tongue going blue. i hope honey is ok, its dreadful when you have to leave them and hearbreaking x


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

did you ask your vet? only thing i could see is that she coudn't breath


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Sounds as if it was the way they were holding her she wasn't able to breath. Maybe they were restraining her to tight if she was trying to get away from them ?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am not sure but I think I would find another vet. Did you have to leave her, is she with them now? If it were me and she hasnt had the surgery yet then I would cut my losses as this vet and take her to another vet (making sure they are experienced with toy breeds) I would also tell the new vet what the old vet said happen to see if this is something normal or if it was something that the old vet did? In case it was an error on the old vets part I would want to know about it and then report the old vet IF it was something that the old vet caused and is not normal

I will have her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds like you need to get a second opinion. The only reason I can think of for her tongue turning blue is lack of oxygen. So they must have been holding her really tight?! Anyway, I'd go get another opinion from a different vet. I would never let them take Brody away from me to draw blood. If they need to restrain him, they can do it in front of me. 

brodysmom


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

This happens with my mother in law's male chihuahua when he goes to the vet. He is a very fearful dog (he's terrified of everything!) and when she takes him to the vet even when he's not restrained or being held in any way he gets so terrified and freaked out that his tongue turns blue. Nothing bad has ever come of it over the years (he's 9 yrs old) and it returns to normal when they leave the vet. Our best guess is that he's so terrified he holds his breath maybe and that's what causes it because it happens even when he's standing on the table with no one touching him.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I dont let mine go back for blood work without my presence anymore either. Yoshi had blood work done one time and was so freaked out when they brought him back to me. About 2 months later when I took him to the vet, we walked in and he started yelping and screaming and trying to crawl up my chest to get out of there. It was heart wrenching. I trust my vet completely but am not sure about the vet techs so when go in for blood work with him now, I tell them to take the blood in the room where I can be with him. He never had an episode like that before or after that incident?


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Jasper has tiny legs so getting blood from him is sooo hard. They usally have to do little bit from each leg.

i also like to hold mine too


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Definatley sounds like hypoxia to me. Best stay with her in future and find out what happened to cause the lack of oxygen. If its a certain position then forewarned is forearmed, so to speak.
I managed to do this to one of my cats last month!Whilst worming her she got tangled in the towel wrapping her up and choked herself.
They are usually ok afterwards tho.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

How scarey! I would certainly get a second opinion. I agree with the others that she may have held her breath because she was so freaked out. There are other possibilities but they are far more rare. Poor little thing. (((((((HUGS)))))) from Harley and Simon.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

I never allow one of my dogs to be taken out of my sight at the vet's. I take them and hold them for everything. The only time I would leave one is for actual surgery. I picked mine up as soon as they were awake after surgery and my vet is OK with that. She knows me and knows I will take proper care of them and get them back to her if there were a problem. I'm definitely a hands-on mom!


----------



## bails007 (Mar 7, 2008)

huskyluv said:


> This happens with my mother in law's male chihuahua when he goes to the vet. He is a very fearful dog (he's terrified of everything!) and when she takes him to the vet even when he's not restrained or being held in any way he gets so terrified and freaked out that his tongue turns blue. Nothing bad has ever come of it over the years (he's 9 yrs old) and it returns to normal when they leave the vet. Our best guess is that he's so terrified he holds his breath maybe and that's what causes it because it happens even when he's standing on the table with no one touching him.


Yeah same as honey, shes scared of everything!! I dont know how she was managed as they took her in another room i just thought this was the normal practice. Ive never had to take my dog to the vets for blood tests etc but when she was passed back to me she was fine again. I do think alot of it was due to me not being there with her so she got scared.

Tomorrow when i take her to see the specialist im going to be there for everything so im hoping she will be better


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Probably nothing to worry about, but is their heart okay? That would be my only concern.

Chances are they were only stressed and holding their breath. When I worked in Special Care Baby Unit, the babes would sometimes go blue when bloods were taken :shock:

Then a few minutes later they would be calm and pink again!

Barbara x


----------

